# Inscriptions and Quotes Capitalizations Question?



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 16, 2011)

Err... Ok So I have a really stupid question. 
When engraving an item with a quote do you capitalize the words as if it were a news headline or title?

The quote I am using is 
~ May you stay forever young ~
Or should it be:
~ May You Stay Forever Young ~



This is going on a wedding gift so I want to make sure it is correct. 
Thanks in advance. 
~BL~


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 16, 2011)

According to a quick Google search,


> _Capitalizing the first letter of each major word (not prepositions like: of, to, with, etc.) will make the inscription stand out and give a great appearance._



(But both of your given options are correct.)


----------



## Ravana (Nov 17, 2011)

If you do the first, I'd end it with a period. Looks wrong to me without one. 

Option #3 is to dodge the issue altogether by making it all upper-case letters. Depending on what it is that's being engraved, it might be a lot more legible that way. (Imagine Gandalf holding up that ring and saying "'_Ash nazg_…' is that a 'd' or a 'b'? 'One ring to mule them all'–that can't be right. Where the hell are my glasses?")


----------



## Devor (Nov 17, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> ~ May You Stay Forever Young ~



This looks nicer by far, but I don't know the etiquette.  I've had things "personalized" before and I've always asked for initial caps and never even bothered to ask if that was right or not.


----------



## Fangz (Nov 17, 2011)

Who cares if is "right" if that's what you like.  Coffee black, or with sugar and cream.  It's a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 18, 2011)

I like ~ May You Stay Forever Young ~ better.


----------

